# Test/mast/tren cycle advice????????



## 86vette07 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am getting ready to start my new cycle.... 27  6ft 235lbs, 17bf.... Last cycle was 600 mg of test400 a week,a and 400 mg of tren a weekly!!

Saw good results, However i was wondering if i would run same cycle and add Mast, Would i see a big difference?

Also would it be wise to run test prop instead of The test400, for less Bloat?

Any advice would be GREAT   Thanks


----------



## Ridgeback (Jan 18, 2013)

Bro, how old are you, first cycle you will get big gains, is this your second cycle??  I love the test prop/tren but if ya want good gains this might not be what ya want, Sust. or a t-350 twice a week with a eod trn is great, if ya are looking for a leaner look, stick to the Propionate but buck up the dose a weeee bit!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

The three compounds together are great.  I love the tri blend which all three are equal.  I saw great results.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 18, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> The three compounds together are great.  I love the tri blend which all three are equal.  I saw great results.



I'm running this right now. 100mg eod of all 3.....plus 100mg/ed of drol along with 50mcg T3/ed. I like a whole bunch. I'm switching the test p out for Sust right now as well.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jan 18, 2013)

Masteron really won't make a huge noticable difference unless you're lower bodyfat. I'm sure you'll still see some its effects, but in general they won't be as pronounced as opposed to running it at a lower bodyfat. Test is test. Test really shouldn't bloat you a lot if you're running a good ai and have a low sodium intake.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

such a great mix for a cycle..

I love mas/prop.. the tren really gives it a kick though


----------



## Adrenaline80 (Jan 19, 2013)

With your stats, I think switching to prop and adding masteron is the way to go. Not sure really what your goals are but switching to prop or sust and adding masteron to tren ace will most likely shred the body fat percentage down more than your previous combo.


----------



## 86vette07 (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the advice everyone. im looking to drop Bf and maybe 10lbs, I have increased cardio to help. I was skeptical about Mast bc read it was only effective with people w really low BF%. ALso i knw test is test but for this cycle would test prop be better than the Test mix t400 i am taking?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree that test is test, but there is less bloat with prop, so Prop and mast would be nice additions since you are recomping...but you maybe better off cutting first (test prop, tren and mast) and then bulking later...hard to lose alot of BF while adding 10 lbs of muscle at the same time over 10 -12 weeks.  Diet has to be spot on perfect...Just a thought  


How did you run your last cycle?  Tren eod? ed?  test 2x/week? eod?  Just curious....also the test 400 is 200 cyp and 200 enth im assuming?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 19, 2013)

Also what were the results of y9our last cycle?


----------



## 86vette07 (Jan 19, 2013)

im trying to drop 10 lbs not gain.Def looking for this cycle to Lean not bulk. Last cycle I gained 12lbs over 16 weeks...

I hit the test monday and and fri, and tren ace EOD... 

Well ima add the Mast then and see if it helps cutting and with the bloat and or weight loss..  THANKS


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry..misread...yeah run the mast and it will dry you out, and run the prop if you wish..


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2013)

What's your diet looking like for this cut?


----------



## 86vette07 (Jan 20, 2013)

M-F Meals.. Sat And Sun Eat However in moderation. However i think this is really affecting my results. Can anyone tell me if eating bad on weekends will Kill your results?


 Breakfast ;oatmeal and egg whites

SNACK: GRAPES, GRANOLA

LUNCH: CHICKEN Breast brown rice, Mixed Vegetables

Snack: Banana w Peanut butter, carrots, almonds

Dinner Same as Lunch! 

Im sure not the best but thats how i have been rolling. Any adivce or tweaks Welcomed!

Cardio 3-5 times a week 30-45 min sessions.. Weight 4-5 days a week 1.5-2 hr sessions time includes cardio though


----------



## Popeye (Jan 20, 2013)

86vette07 said:


> Can anyone tell me if eating bad on weekends will Kill your results?


Absolutely


----------



## 86vette07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea i thought so, Damn it.. I bust my ass during the week and have expected better results while on gear! So this next cycle guess im going to Buckle down and eat clean 7 days a week while on cycle


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

86vette07 said:


> M-F Meals.. Sat And Sun Eat However in moderation. However i think this is really affecting my results. Can anyone tell me if eating bad on weekends will Kill your results?
> 
> 
> Breakfast ;oatmeal and egg whites
> ...



You need more meals like breakfast and lunch. None of this grapes and granola snack nonsense. A banana and pb isn't a meal either. A simple rule to follow is to separate carbs and fat too. Spongy is our local guru, I'm sure he'd be happy to give you some tips. Better yet, pay the man a nominal fee for a spot on diet and take all guess work out of it. 

 You have to hit it 7 days a week. I know I see a difference in ONE bad meal or some booze. Booze is the enemy unfortunately.


----------

